# Sticky  Prepper Challenges: #3 Firearm Complete Disassembly



## survival

Rules:

One firearm, complete disassembly, (not field stripped) and all applicable accessories necessary for firearm function. (Magazine etc.)

Photographic proof before and after.


GO!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I will complete when I get home. :joyous:


----------



## sideKahr

Done! Took me 20 minutes, and I'm doing the laundry too. I chose the Colt 1911 because it is a pleasure to behold. Browning was a genius.

View attachment 10965
View attachment 10966


Here are the simple tools I used:

View attachment 10967


...but the 1911 can be completely disassembled using your hands and its own internal parts as tools! A .45 ACP cartridge is needed to remove the grip screws. I told you Browning was a genius.

The 1911 Pistol is its own toolbox


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Man its almost like cheating to use a 1911, wish I still had mine, I'd have used it too.


----------



## AquaHull

If I could figure out how to post pics,I'd just put an AR together since I have enough "spare" parts for 1 1/2


----------



## Jakthesoldier

View attachment 10974


----------



## Kauboy

Awww, Jak has us as his number 1 bookmark.
I'm touched.

Stop touching me.


----------



## sideKahr

Kauboy said:


> Awww, Jak has us as his number 1 bookmark.
> I'm touched.
> 
> Stop touching me.


Correction: I almost touched you. LOL.


----------



## Slippy

Should there be an extra part left over after I put it back together?

And STOP TOUCHING ME.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

CHILDREN!!! I will pull this thread over SO HELP ME GOD!!!


----------



## sideKahr

Jakthesoldier said:


> CHILDREN!!! I will pull this thread over SO HELP ME GOD!!!


Awww, Ma!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Ok so I got delayed. Instead of coming home to disassemble a gun, I had to go reassemble a BMW that had a shattered idle pulley and no serpentine belts.


----------



## shoot2live

Slippy said:


> Should there be an extra part left over after I put it back together?
> 
> And STOP TOUCHING ME.


Slippy, you probably just found one of the missing screws in your head. I'm sure Jak knows a head doctor to refer to you.

P.S. Hi, everyone! I've missed yall!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I just had my sks completely torn down and i just reassembled it and tested it last night.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Ugh. Only one person has actually don't this one so far. I ended up having company last night.


----------



## Arklatex

Give it time. The weekend is almost here.


----------



## sideKahr

Jakthesoldier said:


> Ugh. Only one person has actually don't this one so far. I ended up having company last night.


No rush. People have busy lives.


----------



## Arklatex

Mossberg 500 truck gun. Far as I'm willing to take it down.

View attachment 11000


View attachment 11001


----------



## bigwheel

Well as I was taught guns are like cars. You use it till it pukes and then go get another. No danger of winning the contest..lol.


----------



## CourtSwagger

I am comfortable field stripping all of my guns. Could do it blindfolded. Total takedown makes me really nervous. If I submitted a totally broken down water pistol, would that count? Aw, hell. I may just give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Arklatex

CourtSwagger said:


> I am comfortable field stripping all of my guns. Could do it blindfolded. Total takedown makes me really nervous. If I submitted a totally broken down water pistol, would that count? Aw, hell. I may just give it a shot tomorrow.


Break down that AR in your avatar as far as you're comfortable with. We should try and avoid repeats as much as possible. So 1911 and Mossy 500 are out.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Arklatex said:


> Break down that AR in your avatar as far as you're comfortable with. We should try and avoid repeats as much as possible. So 1911 and Mossy 500 are out.


Good suggestion, Ark. Here is a quick breakdown.
View attachment 11004
View attachment 11005


----------



## sparkyprep

CourtSwagger said:


> Good suggestion, Ark. Here is a quick breakdown.
> View attachment 11004
> View attachment 11005


I don't know how to tell you this, but, ahhhhh......

Your EOTech is on backwards.


----------



## SecretPrepper

I can't get the pics to load. Thanks for the challenge though the Winchester SX3 had not been torn down and properly clean in a while.


----------



## Boss Dog

Here, I got it back together. Sorry, forgot to take pics of it broken down for cleaning and I ain't doin it again!


----------



## CourtSwagger

sparkyprep said:


> I don't know how to tell you this, but, ahhhhh......
> 
> Your EOTech is on backwards.


Thanks for looking out for me, but it's not an EOTech. I assure you, it's on correctly. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Boss Dog

.
Ok, ok. Only thing I've got so far... MAK-90 when I was changin all the furniture. Might do another one a little later. 
.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Boss Dog said:


> .
> Ok, ok. Only thing I've got so far... MAK-90 when I was changin all the furniture. Might do another one a little later.
> .


Private!!! There is carbon fouling on your gas piston!! Drop and give me 25!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

CourtSwagger said:


> I am comfortable field stripping all of my guns. Could do it blindfolded. Total takedown makes me really nervous. If I submitted a totally broken down water pistol, would that count? Aw, hell. I may just give it a shot tomorrow.


That's the point of this. Learning a new skill, and honing the ones you have. Getting comfortable so when you need a gunsmith, but there are none, you can DIY


----------



## Jakthesoldier

So far only one "Go" 

Challenge is complete take down. Trigger groups are not that complex,especially with the AR, just take your time, and remember where everything went.


----------



## Boss Dog

rice paddy daddy said:


> Private!!! There is carbon fouling on your gas piston!! Drop and give me 25!!


:Yikes:I cleaned it before I put it back in Sarge, I promise! Beetle saw me do it! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## SOCOM42

jakthesoldier said:


> that's the point of this. Learning a new skill, and honing the ones you have. Getting comfortable so when you need a gunsmith, but there are none, you can diy


Already a gunsmith, professionally speaking.
Have taken so many down to include the barrels over the years, I can't count them all.


----------



## hardcore

sks issue


----------



## hardcore

issue 24 in action


----------

